# LA-200 Dosage?



## redbudlane (Jul 5, 2006)

Can anyone tell me a bit more about the use of LA-200 in sheep. What is the dosage and how is the injection administered? (SubQ or IM)


----------



## Goatsandsheep (Jun 7, 2006)

You can give it SubQ or IM. I prefer to give it SubQ but IM works faster. Dosage is 4-1/2 ml per 100 of body weight.


----------



## redbudlane (Jul 5, 2006)

Thanks!


----------

